# baby manti attack on railroadin crossin diorama



## zorchman (Jul 23, 2010)

hi this my own idea of diorama tht i use manti kit on railroading crossing...the kit is come from a kit tht i need a good diorama for manti..hope u will like it........:thumbsup:


----------



## zorchman (Jul 23, 2010)

*baby manti.....part 2...photos*

more photos......


----------



## zorchman (Jul 23, 2010)

*baby manti.....part 3...photos*

baby manti.....part 3...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Cool diorama. If those are baby mantises, I'd hate to see what the full-grown ones look like!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

How very strange indeed !


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## concretepumper (Mar 7, 2010)

* :dude: That would suck! :freak: *


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Fun stuff! Only thing missing is a school bus with the word "TONKA" on the bottom... :tongue:


----------

